# Rats escaping from cage- help!



## Thomi (Mar 3, 2008)

I just got a Ferret Nation 142 for my birthday and the spacing seems huge! My question is: my rats are all smaller (only 3-4 months old) and I'm afraid they'll be able to escape from this cage so what can I do to make it so they can't get out? I have 2 little females coming on Monday from a rescue so I need to go out and get something this weekend. Help please!


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

Being that your new babies are young, I would def. suggest getting some wire cloth from your local hardware store. I think I got mine at our local farm and tractor supply store but Ive seen it a few different places. All my girls were able to slip out of the FN easily until they were quite older and plumper. Below is a pic of my cage with the wire cloth... and I put it on the inside of my cage but now I wish it I would have put it on the outside for easier cleaning.


----------



## Thomi (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you for the info, you're the best. How did you attach it? What about the doors?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Zip ties are very good. But if you have smaller rats I would suggest not only attaching it on the outside edge but also throughout the middle of the mesh. Simply because they will be able to still squeeze through the bars (if the mesh is put on the outside - which I found much easier doing mine) and can get trapped between the bars and meshing


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

I did the same thing to my FN. Here are some pics.

The cage 









A door









Close up of Zip tie









It will take a while to modify. Get good wire cutters and a thick pair of gloves to protect your hands.


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry for the giant pictures


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=6844.html

That is how I covered The Beast. I had to use galvanized mesh - as I couldn't get any hardwire mesh in the UK. I painted it and attached it using cable ties. You can see my hap-hazard approach to the ties in some of the pics. The main thing is to make sure that the mesh is secure against the bars


----------



## Thomi (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you everyone! I now know what to do and the cage will be ready for my new adopted girls on Monday!


----------

